# Asian house gecko in Sydney



## benc63 (Oct 3, 2010)

Noticing a bad smell when filling the water on my coffee maker, I investigated and found a dead adult Asian house gecko in the water spill over tray. I am on the northern beaches in Sydney.


----------



## Chadleystar (Oct 4, 2010)




----------

